# Neighbors are gettin tired of the shooting...



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Has any body made a supressor box? The kinda thing you'd shot thru. That muffles the sound by half or more. And is that legal? My neighbors are in need of a vacation from my shooting. The bad news is there are a ton of quail ckicks this year.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I would bet in your state it isnt legal. I know nothing about them sorry i cant help..


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Tell 'em to buy earmuffs........


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I've heard Some put up a row of old car tires tied togather in 10-12 foot row----up as high as shooting bench--Shoot their rifles through when sighing in-{ barrel needs to be in tires }-suppose to cut way down on the noise------







--------sb----------p.s. haven't tryed it but might have to soon------*


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank guys. Swampbuck10pt I like it. They already have some tire swings on the property so a few more tires will blend right in.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I've made a couple using plastic food grade 55 gal. drums. Cut both ends of the drum out and line the inside with unbacked wall insulation. Secure the insulation to the inside of the drum with chicken wire and be sure not to compress the insulation---leave it fluffed up a bit. The suppressor chamber is light and portable and absorbs most of the report of a weapon.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

To me either might work. You are trying to absorb the shock wave.

Good luck...let us know what happens.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

Are you hunting or target shooting? If you are using a shotgun, I would suggest this

http://www.metrogun.com/


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Both. I will check into the Metrogun. I have an older Winchester 1200 that it might work on. I have to see if they are California legal. I'm hoping to combine some of all the ideas I get. I have a question for you Catcapper. How small/large did you leave the shot thru opening? Was it the same in both barrels? Or did you reduce it in the second barrel.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

18" both ends---both barrels.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

How loud would you say it reduces the report on say a .243 ? I know this is a relative question without hearing it personally.

thanks.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Depending on how the insulation is installed, 50% and more.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

50 % would be great. Just set it up at the range and leave it.

Thanks


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

50% would be a welcomed reduction. WOW that would be like shooting 22 shorts. I gotta get to finding some barrels.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Check the yellow pages, or even the classifieds.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I see them for sale here in front of people's houses all the time. Try soft drink facilities or somewhere they make juice, The ones that hold syrup are usually probably cleaner and safer.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Go to Craigslist and look under matterials.

I have about 50 if you want 10 you can have them. Same goes for anyone else here.


----------



## TnTnTn (Jun 7, 2011)

I have been planning on making a stationary suppressor at my home range for several years but have never gotten around to it yet. I have already cut a circular hole in the ends of a blue plastic drum. My plan was to make the chicken wire tube and surround it with styrofoam peanuts. What about small holes drilled into the drum with a electric drill to let the shock wave dissipate somewhat. I was just going to use one drum but may need two back to back? I don't have any neighbors that are complaining but just want to make a smaller noise footprint. TTT


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't say noise foot print to loud Al Gore will hear you. I can hear him now "It's global noise pollution !! oh the insanity ,every body be quiet and listen to me.


----------



## chuck richards (Feb 1, 2010)

At the local gun club, we use 2-55 gal steel drums end to end in the same config described. It really cuts down on the noise but can be interesting to shoot through. It does not effect the ballistics but be sure to wear good safety glasses and put your hat on tight. Had mine blown off several times. I try not to shoot through the barrels but have to sometime. It really cuts down on the noise, keeps the neighbors around the club happy.


----------



## best defense (Mar 15, 2010)

This is all very interesting.
I have an idea that might work.
If I take 4 or 5 used tires from 4 wheelers that are worn out and bolt them together side by side, I can probably still keep the whole thing light enough to carry. Then mount them up on some kind of tri pod or suspend them in a frame work so I can move them around a little. It would look weird, and would be too heavy to take hunting, but if it is not attached to the gun, I think it would be legal, and would work at the range.


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Jan 10, 2012)

If you are shooting where it is legal/within the law to shoot what does it matter?
I have a crazy neighbor that complains about my shooting even calls the police!
But nothing he can do!

If above is true in your situation your neighbors need to move to another location!

I don't try to piss my neighbor off but if I want to shoot I shoot!

PSE EVO 57 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## Hidden556 (Jun 30, 2012)

Deerhunter 28 said:


> If you are shooting where it is legal/within the law to shoot what does it matter?
> I have a crazy neighbor that complains about my shooting even calls the police!
> But nothing he can do!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hidden556 (Jun 30, 2012)

Deerhunter 28 said:


> If you are shooting where it is legal/within the law to shoot what does it matter?
> I have a crazy neighbor that complains about my shooting even calls the police!
> But nothing he can do!
> 
> ...


I agree I live on 40 acres in a Mormon cultured area. And I'm not LDS and alot of the time Sunday is my only free day between work and honey do's. So I like to shoot but my neighbors get alittle butt hurt and all I have to say is welcome to the country lifestyle!!


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hidden556 said:


> I agree I live on 40 acres in a Mormon cultured area. And I'm not LDS and alot of the time Sunday is my only free day between work and honey do's. So I like to shoot but my neighbors get alittle butt hurt and all I have to say is welcome to the country lifestyle!!


I would not shoot there time of worship!

PSE EVO 57 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

my uncle complained about me shooting clays with my new 20 guage earlier so i put it away and switched over to my 12 guage and 3 inch magnum shells after that every shot i fired he called wonder how he likes that prepaid phone now


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL We don't have much of an issue here. Every once in awhile the neighbor will call to be nosy but he can't complain because he uses my targets to sight in. Blackmail !


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Beets (Feb 7, 2012)

I have had neighbors call on me before many time but when u know most the law enforcement officers it helps alot. Had one neighbor call say I was shooting at their house and claim to found a slug that was fired in their direction. But the best part about it is no one was even home when they said I was shooting and my back stop I shot in to is 800 yards from the house faceing completely opposite derection.


----------

